# Woodwork Project



## sinder (May 6, 2013)

Hello  
I am currently in my Leaving Certificate and i had to make a woodwork project as a part of my costruction exam.. I also need to make a portfolio to go with my project and i need pictures of similiar items which would be chests, jewellery boxes etc. If anyone has any of their own pictures i would really appreciate if you could post them here so that i can use them for my design research. Original pictures get more marks than ones from google so please feel free to post anything you have.. I have attached a picture of my project for reference.. Thanks in advance


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice work


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice. How long di it take to build?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

JUST PLAIN OUT WOW!! I would like to see inside that curved top.


----------



## Tazhunter0 (May 6, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Info*

Go to the main page that list's all the projects. Go to right side find the search forum click on it then type in chest or the likes. should take you where you want to go. By the way it looks nice years of service from it will store all you need and more.

Jerry


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice, you should be proud. I am attaching photos of a chest an acquaintance of mine made; he has more talent in his little finger than I can ever hope to achieve. The latch is hidden in the top front fingerpiece, you lift it up-and the front pulls down-lifting the top. There are seventeen species of wood; the "teeth" are holly. ken


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't have many pictures of boxes or chests, except for ones like these tool chests.
.







.







.







.







.


















 







.


----------



## sinder (May 6, 2013)

thanks guys i should have anough material now 
.. its great to have so much positive feedback . i can only estimate how long did it take me to make it .. i could only do it during my woodwork classes but a guess would be at around 30-40 hours .. keep in mind used mainly hand tools so thats why it took so long.. it was a real pain to plane the top to a circle because of the awkard angles and there was no way to clamp it.. overall i enjoyed making it very much and hope to have a way to make some more projects in the future  for now its studying for exams ..


----------

